# What recovery is everyone using?



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

TWRP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

No issues?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

gweedo's cwm touch. Asking what recovery people are using or is their favorite is like asking what ROM or kernel everyone uses. You'll get a different answer all the time (though with fewer options with recovery) with one or two standing out as the clear favorite


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

No issues at all with TWRP so far. It's at least 50% faster than CWM and it has a queue feature. I flashed rom, gapps, 6 inverted apps and a themed keyboard all in one shot.

Its simple to switch between twrp & cwm. No reason not to give it a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> No issues at all with TWRP so far. It's at least 50% faster than CWM and it has a queue feature. I flashed rom, gapps, 6 inverted apps and a themed keyboard all in one shot.
> 
> Its simple to switch between twrp & cwm. No reason not to give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's like it was made with us in mind


----------



## C64c (Apr 25, 2012)

ClockWork Touch

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

CWMR Touch by Unstableapps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Really wish 4ext recovery is available for our phones.









Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Using TWRP since I use GooManager. Does a good job so far. Allows to flash multiple files at once.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

TWRP for the win, TeamWIN that is!


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> CWMR Touch by Unstableapps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ditto never any issues.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

mcp770 said:


> Ditto never any issues.


Yeah ive never ever had any issue with it.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Another 1 for CWMR Touch by Unstableapps


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

man I tried out cwm touch, but honestly 
I prefer the touch beta 5 where you can just slide your fingers up and down the screen.

Lately tho I gotta go with the other guy who likes flashing ten things at once, twrp is the shiiit. Have way less problems.

Btw i heard cwm backups can't be more than 2 gigs, does the same go with twrp?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

thedio said:


> Really wish 4ext recovery is available for our phones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded... After talking with the dev of 4ext, it may happen


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

TWRP.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Think I'll give this team win a try . I like the idea in bring able to que zips

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> CWMR Touch by Unstableapps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1 - The swipe features make everything else unusable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

throwbot said:


> Btw i heard cwm backups can't be more than 2 gigs, does the same go with twrp?


It seems backups are limited to 2 gigs but twrp can use compression for backups.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've never used anything except CWM until just now. I just flashed TWRP from inside ROM Toolbox Pro... I have to say that after a quick inspection I like TWRP much better. The simple fact that it displays the time and battery life is awesome in itself. Plus the skipping around in CWM was getting annoying. I was going to try CWM touch first, but with everyone saying they use TWRP, I figured I'd check it out.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I prefer CWM, it does what I need it to do.


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nevermind....


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

twrp here! I think its just awesome how it looks. Plus its definitely faster at first I was skeptical cause I saw people having issues but it was human error. I don't think I'll look back at cwm unless I have too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johio360 (Mar 22, 2012)

TWRP all the way! I didn't wanna try it cuz I was so used to cwm but its better and faster and like some said in a previous reply its like tw kept us in mind when they made it

sent from my sprint GNex


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

TWRP, flashing AOKP and gapps at the same time was the deal breaker for CWM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

CWM Touch.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

I was forced to try twrp because I wanted aokp on my kindle. After using it briefly I knew I had to have it on my phone as I find it easier and faster than touch cmr

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

TWRP is without a doubt the fastest and easiest to use. No reason to use anything else









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> TWRP is without a doubt the fastest and easiest to use. No reason to use anything else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% agree. I was hesitant to leave CWM Touch as I'm so used to CWM but decided to try TWRP 2.1.2 and holy crap it's blazing fast and flashing rom, gapps, and kernel at same time is awesome. LOVE TWRP!!!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ole trusty CWR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

I personally like Touch CWM. Does the job and fast. Hardly any lag. And gives you the option to use the volume up, volume down, and power buttons just like CWM.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

OG cwm. I like the twitchy volume button presses and the scrolling disabled feature. I like the challenge of hitting the correct file to flash with the volume buttons. Its like a video game.

YES, I AM JOKING.

Touch cwm here, but all the raving has me thinking about twrp.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

CWM 5.8.0.2


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

TWRP, does any one else pronounce it twerp?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

sohjsolwin said:


> TWRP, does any one else pronounce it twerp?


I think everyone does.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> 100% agree. I was hesitant to leave CWM Touch as I'm so used to CWM but decided to try TWRP 2.1.2 and holy crap it's blazing fast and flashing rom, gapps, and kernel at same time is awesome. LOVE TWRP!!!


Hmm if Mustang says its good then it must really be good.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

I honestly don't know how anyone could still use cwm. No offense to anyone at all but TWRP blows it off the map! Its faster, burns less battery, has a clock and battery % u can see the entire time in recovery....To me there's no comparing the two. TWRP is the best recovery I've ever used and I use it on my Nexus Prime and toroplus Gnex. Good stuff!!!!!!

Nexus Prime
Liquid smooth 1.4
Franco's 174 nightly


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

TWRP on my Gnex and Transformer. Better interface, faster and works great with Goo Manager. TWRP and Goo have totally replaced CWM and Rom Manager for me.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Went from CWM Touch to UnstableApps back to CWMT to TWRP back to CWMT, lol.

I always run into one thing or another than causes me to revert.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been using CWM Touch. Been thinking about trying TWRP, it looks pretty sweet, I just haven't gotten to trying it yet







Maybe I'll do that while I'm still at work today

edit: just flashed TWRP, and gotta say I love it, the zip que'ing is super handy and the UI is pretty sweet too.

edit again: also just found out about zip que'ing in rom manager, so I may have to go back to that so i can have everything backed up, wiped, and installed while I leave my phone alone to go do something else. But I'll still stick with TWRP for now and see how it goes


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

zsld0423 said:


> edit again: also just found out about zip que'ing in rom manager, so I may have to go back to that so i can have everything backed up, wiped, and installed while I leave my phone alone to go do something else. But I'll still stick with TWRP for now and see how it goes


Use Goo Manager to setup the exact same thing Que-wise with TWRP


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Use Goo Manager to setup the exact same thing Que-wise with TWRP


So many possibilities! Makes me extremely glad I went android a while back, and recently converted my gf from her iphone4 to android, and just bought her Rezound yesterday


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Used to use cwm touch but then I fell in love with twrp!


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Used to use cwm touch but then I fell in love with twrp!


Basically this.

So, TWRP for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Used clockworkmod until I tried twrp last week. Twrp is so great, I won't go back. Clockworkmod was such a chore to use, constantly over shooting and waiting. Twrp can flash multiple zips in a row, or you can just use goomanager. It's a must have.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just tried TWRP today after I saw a bunch of you guys promoted it and Jesus what have I been missing! The beta was nothing like the final product. Very fast with tons of features and looks great! Guess TWRP has another convert.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using RootzWiki


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Used swipe cwm until I tried TWRP the backup/restore speed is insane and its so easy to use, zip queues are great and goo manager makes life so incredibly easy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

ClockworkMod Touch is working just fine so far! =D

(With all the comments about TWRP, I may have to try it out)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bouncing around between TWRP and CWM touch til madmaxx_82 finishes 4ext recovery for gnex

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

Just tried TWRP and am blown away. Been using CWM for so long, didn't know what I was missing. Much faster and better UI.

TWRP can be themed as well which is nice.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Team Win Recovery Project

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

TWRP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

FSRBIKER said:


> TWRP
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Yea, Team Win Recovery Project pretty much Poops all over Clockwork









Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

TWRP. combined w the open script option in liquid it makes life so much easier.

I might have imagined it but was TW working on getting TWRP to restore CWM backups?

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## atticler (Aug 13, 2011)

+1 TWRP!


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

TeamWin all the way. Thanks dees_troy for all the work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

creaky24 said:


> TWRP. combined w the open script option in liquid it makes life so much easier.
> 
> I might have imagined it but was TW working on getting TWRP to restore CWM backups?
> 
> Sent from my Liquified Nexus


TWRP. PERIOD. Their approach to open source and developer support is second to none. I'm glad you are enjoying that feature it IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE personal projects.

To be honest I only have one problem with TWRP... I'm required to pass the getprop command through cmd which would be fine but cmd getprop fails in CWR... sad panda


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I used CWM first on the Thunderbolt then heard about TWRP and was like uh is okay I'm fine with CWM. But then I gave in and tried it anyways and was blown away. Then I got a bionic and the craziness that was. As soon as I could went and flash TWRP on my GNex and life is good again. Father's day came early for me and I'm so thankful for my awesome wife letting me spend 270 of our money on this phone. And still I will be at the beach (Myrtle Beach, SC) on father's day. So glad they have 4Glte there now too. Anyways I digress.

TWRP


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

TWRPin n derpin


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

JBirdVegas said:


> TWRP. PERIOD. Their approach to open source and developer support is second to none. I'm glad you are enjoying that feature it IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE personal projects.


And this is my favorite new feature of Liquid! outstanding that the dev synergy produced such awesomeness. Thanks to JBird and TW.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

TWRP...TWRP...TWRP...

Sent from my BlackICE'd, AOKPsicle from another Galaxy...


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

imnuts said:


> gweedo's cwm touch. Asking what recovery people are using or is their favorite is like asking what ROM or kernel everyone uses. You'll get a different answer all the time (though with fewer options with recovery) with one or two standing out as the clear favorite


lol...

I usually use the UnstableApps CWM but I just got a replacement phone and am in the process of getting it all unlocked and installing TWRP, wish me luck.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Edited.
Had problems on cwm 6005 so I'm using the touch cwm 6007 w gestures thats on here. I have 2 phones and I'm all about twrp 220 but use cwm on one line because my fav dev posts his roms on rom manager.  CM10 Euroskank. If cwm would add a keyboard like twrp it would be on both my phones but I'm a crackflasher so I love the keyboard.


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

Twrp on all devices in the last 6 months.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

TWRP 2.2.0 with no issues


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Regular old CWM 6.0.0.5


----------



## bobsmith (Jun 28, 2012)

cwm... twrp looks to cluttered to me


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

As of 4am cwm touch 6.0.0.7 beta-1: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30330-recoverytouch-based-clockworkmod-recovery/#entry828893


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

TWRP. CWM and Rom Manager are software from the old days. Even Koush admits CWM has passed its time, that's why he's doing a rebuild of it. Unless you have to use it (like the Galaxy S3 users for instance), I don't know why anyone would use CWM...IMO...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

TWRP. CWMR is now faster, using some blobs folder. the the queue feature in twrp is awesome. i can flash rom, gapps, kernel, and boot animation all in one shot


----------



## Sushibagel (Mar 29, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> TWRP. CWMR is now faster, using some blobs folder. the the queue feature in twrp is awesome. i can flash rom, gapps, kernel, and boot animation all in one shot


Has anyone here had issues with TWRP not flashing queued files out of goo.manager its quite annoying for me as this was my preferred method until it stopped working correctly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

No poll? What kind of survey is this?

TWRP for me, I couldn't stand how long CWMR took to make backups and restore. I made the switch just as CWMR 6.x alpha became available and things were still broken. No point in going back now that I've already made backups with TWRP.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Sushibagel said:


> Has anyone here had issues with TWRP not flashing queued files out of goo.manager its quite annoying for me as this was my preferred method until it stopped working correctly.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't do it that way lol. The last time I flashed a zip though an app that went into the recovery to do it I lost all my data and had to reflash gapps. I'll dl from goo, but I'll flash only though recovery but not launched though an app


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

I'm using stock recovery.








T. W. R. P.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Made the jump over to TWRP. I'm very impressed with the layout and speed. Made my first backup and it was about 10 times faster than CWM.


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

Still using cwm here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

